# I need a farm name



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

I have been trying to think of a farm name for quite some time now but not sure what to call it. There’s not really a big creek or river that’s well known necessarily or other things like hills, etc. I’m in NW Iowa. Flat farm land and small towns ha ha 

Some things to help:

My name is Kori. Last name will be Hoting once we finally get married in May  My fiancés name is Miley. (Yes, I’m the girl and he’s the guy.... friends often have to explain that when talking about us to someone we don’t know ha ha) 

I call my in-home daycare Country Ducklings Childcare (I love ducks and my kids are like my little Ducklings so it fit)

We have a bit of everything. Goats, cow, geese, chickens, ducks, and plan to add pigs. Along with our cat, dogs, we’ve had rabbits, ferrets, rodents of all kinds, turtles.... who am I kidding- we’ve had about every kind of pet and always have many kinds at a time. 

I sell eggs, hatchlings, sometimes random crafts, decorate cakes, and plan to start selling goat milk soaps, lotions, etc. and my big garden gives me lots of goodies too. So I don’t want it specifically about goats. I need something that can cover it all. 

I tend to refer to our acreage (just shy of 8 acres) as our Little Patch of Heaven because it truly is both our dreams to have gotten back on a farm and start our own homestead. 

I don’t think I want just a plain old Hoting Farm (I swear that’s how most farmers name their place around here). But ranch wouldn’t quite work either so I think it would need to be farm, homestead, or acres if anything. I don’t want too cutsie so it still sounds respectable and the name can still stick of our kids take over the farm some day. 

Gee.... I wonder why I can’t think of anything. Not like I’m picky  

So I’ve thought of the following:

Country Critters Farm (Is it too cutsie?)

Patch of Heaven Farm/Acres (Has Patch of Heaven been overused?)

Hoting Homestead (Maybe do “HH” for logos/signs) Still somewhat generic but I like it better than Hoting Farm

Sweet Country Farm (My kids initials in order of age are S, C, F so I thought it could be nice to do something with their initials) 

Little Bit Farm (Because it’s small and has a little bit of everything)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

KoriMiley farms. 

MileyKori farms.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

KorMile Acres? IOf your suggestions I like "Little Bit Farm" and "Hoting Homestead".


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I think Sweet Country Farm or another name with those initials would be neat. I love hidden meanings in things 

I think Patch of Heaven is a little overused.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Sweet country farm. But might be a long name to put at beginning on goats Registered names


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ashlynn said:


> Sweet country farm. But might be a long name to put at beginning on goats Registered names


You could just shorten it to Sweet Country for the herd name. Or even do SCF, though I think it's better if you actually have the name in there. Easier to associate the goats to the farm.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Trying to think of things that stand out on our place and nothing is crazy except or old round roof barn we are trying to fix up and save. Not too many original/old barns left around here that aren’t collapsing in. 

Broken Barn Farm?

But other than that, we have a weeping willow my sister got us as an engagement gift last year. We both always wanted a willow some day so I’m thinking if I could come up with something other than weeping willow but something with willow in it that would be cool. There aren’t too many willow trees around our area and we planted it shortly after we finally closed on our farm. And it would make a pretty logo lol

Breezy Willow Acres?
Lone Willow Farm?
Whispering Willow Farm?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I like: 

Whispering Willow Farm


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

What about Korita’s kids?


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Ok. After a mile long list of possible names. I decided i should probably stay away from willow anything because there are SO many companies and farm using willow somehow. I think my favorite is Old Barn Acres. I love our old round-roofed barn and we intend to fix it up and save it. So I doodled up a little logo. Now if if Miley approves, I'll make it official lol When I text him the name idea he replied "not bad, it's cute"  so we shall see what he says tonight.

Our old but beautiful barn 









My logo sketch. Sweet and simple, easy to print, embroider, stamp, etc. 









Opinions please


----------



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

I love it and am completely envious of that wonderful old barn!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I really like it, very nice logo sketch too.

Also agree that patch of heaven has been wayyyy overused.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I think that looks great. Also OBA would be a recognizable abbreviation.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Just make sure it hasnt been used already


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Other than googling..... how do you check if it’s used already? I’m not finding anything


----------



## hre2kltime (Apr 6, 2018)

Korita said:


> Ok. After a mile long list of possible names. I decided i should probably stay away from willow anything because there are SO many companies and farm using willow somehow. I think my favorite is Old Barn Acres. I love our old round-roofed barn and we intend to fix it up and save it. So I doodled up a little logo. Now if if Miley approves, I'll make it official lol When I text him the name idea he replied "not bad, it's cute"  so we shall see what he says tonight.
> 
> Our old but beautiful barn
> View attachment 130288
> ...


I think this is a great name, and I love your logo, simply yet catchy..


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Your sketch is amazing!!! Love them name also


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Go onto whatever your animals registry would be and type it in the farm lookup


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Very nice logo and name


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Holy moly it kinda works! I gave it a shot to make my own soap stamp with resin but all I had was some of my kids baking modeling clay ha ha. It wasn't completely flat and I couldn't shave anymore off the stamp so it imprints around the edges some by for a first attempt it's not terrible.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

It's a perfect name and logo!


----------

